# Cannot Acquire Network Address, limited or no connectivity... Please Help



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, my laptop is a Toshiba satellite pro 6100 w WinXP Media SP2.
I can't seem to connect to DSL internet while using ethernet cable directly to the modem or via the router.
My PC connects but this laptop doesn't.

"ipconfig /all" renders;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-2D-6D-6D-0C
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-39-C7-73-32
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.89.242
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

:4-dontknoWhat can I do?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lets do some testing.
Can other computers connect to the router?
Try unplugging your ethernet cable and then plug it back in.
Are the lights blinking on the ethernet port on your computer?
Can you try a different ethernet cable?
Do you have current drivers for the network adapter?

When was the last time it worked and what happened since then?


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Can other computers connect to the router?
A. Yes
Try unplugging your ethernet cable and then plug it back in. 
A.No change
Are the lights blinking on the ethernet port on your computer? 
A. Yes
Can you try a different ethernet cable? 
A.Tried, no change
Do you have current drivers for the network adapter? 
A.Yes, i updated drivers.

When was the last time it worked and what happened since then? 
A. Never tried it before, so don't know when it last worked.

Thanks alot


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will it connect in Safe-Mode-With-Networking?
If so it could be a program that auto starts with windows such as a 3rd party firewall or antivirus software.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

-no third party software installed.
-Firewall is off
-not sure how try in safe mode, think I tried it once and didn't work.

I just noticed the PCI modem was not enabled, so I enabled it and it now says "PCI modem enabled,however this device is still not working properly"

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tested the Network adapter by going to the card properties->Link Speed->click Diagnostic...
Passed all in "Hardware" test
Was not able to do the "connection" test.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Will it connect in Safe-Mode-With-Networking?
> If so it could be a program that auto starts with windows such as a 3rd party firewall or antivirus software.


Just tried to reboot in "safe mode" and also tried "safe mode with networking"...

-No network item showed up in the task bar.
-Opened the My network Places but nothing is in the folder
-opened a browser and couldn't browse.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Please try resetting winsock:

Click *Start* > *run* > *cmd*

At the prompt type: *netsh winsock reset

*Then *reboot* and try to connect to the internet. Post results.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Verify that all the network cables are plugged in correctly to the right Port.
From your Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer can be wired to the LAN Port of your router.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed.

If above suggestion didn't work then please uninstall the network adapter from Device Manager, reinstall it with the current driver. You may download the driver from the manufacturer's site.

Verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance and Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

Please let us know.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Please try resetting winsock:
> 
> Click *Start* > *run* > *cmd*
> 
> ...


 
-still no connections

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Verify that all the network cables are plugged in correctly to the right Port.
> From your Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer can be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
> ...


-Adapter remove and reinstall was already done and most recent driver was installed.

Services:
-all are showing as "Started"
-In the services "Status" column some say "automatic" and others say "Manual"

Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you use a wireless connection and update your SP to SP3? Here's the download link, then followed by Windows Updates. It might correct an issue.

If it's still an issue, let's do a Full Stack Resets of TCP/IP and Winsock.

Open up a command prompt (click on Start, type *cmd* and press enter) and run these following commands:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Can you use a wireless connection and update your SP to SP3? Here's the download link, then followed by Windows Updates. It might correct an issue.


Don't have a wireless isp to connect to.

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Can you use a wireless connection and update your SP to SP3? Here's the download link, then followed by Windows Updates. It might correct an issue.
> 
> If it's still an issue, let's do a Full Stack Resets of TCP/IP and Winsock.
> 
> ...


 
Resets: completed successfully.
Result: still no connection.

Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Please clic *start* > *run* > *cmd*
At the prompt type *ping 127.0.0.1*
Post the results

Alsso while at the command prompt type:
*route print*
Post the results

Click *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Performance and Maintenance* > *administrative tools* > *Event Viewer*
In event viewer, click *Windows logs* and then *system*. Please post the most recent *DHCP* error and *TCP/IP*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post #9 - I don't remember that you have done the Power Cycle.

Post #12 - No mention that you have installed SP3.

Please verify and update us.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Please clic *start* > *run* > *cmd*
> At the prompt type *ping 127.0.0.1*
> Post the results
> 
> ...


 
you said : 
Click *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Performance and Maintenance* > *administrative tools* > *Event Viewer*
In event viewer, click *Windows logs* and then *system*. Please post the most recent *DHCP* error and *TCP/IP*

I don't see "Windows Logs" to click.
In the "Event Viewer (Local)" the list is:

Application
Security
System
Media Center


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Please clic *start* > *run* > *cmd*
> At the prompt type *ping 127.0.0.1*
> Post the results
> 
> ...


 
Here are the Results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\jo>ping 127.0.0.1
Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


C:\Documents and Settings\jo>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x10003 ...00 02 2d 6d 6d 0c ...... Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card
0x20004 ...00 00 39 c7 73 32 ...... Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 169.254.89.242 169.254.89.242 20
169.254.89.242 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 169.254.89.242 169.254.89.242 20
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 169.254.89.242 169.254.89.242 20
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 169.254.89.242 169.254.89.242 1
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 169.254.89.242 10003 1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes: None

From Event Viewer...

Dhcp: 
Event ID: 1007 
Description:Your computer has automatically configured the IP address for the Network address 000039C77332. The IP address being used is 169.254.89.242


TCP/IP Logs: 
There are No TCP/IP error logs.
The only log is when I recently installed TCPIP6 to try to fix the connection problem.

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

just found this log for the TCP/IP ...

Date 1/29/2011 2:08:52 AM
Event ID: 4201

Description: The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{1A2DB119-52C8-4D13-BCDD-FAC1690F0FE0} was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter.

This might have occured when I entered the IP address manually just to see if I could connect at all. I did manage to connect but couldn't surf the net with the browser. I couldn't connect when set to "Obtain IP address automatically"

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Post #9 - I don't remember that you have done the Power Cycle.
> 
> Post #12 - No mention that you have installed SP3.
> 
> Please verify and update us.


-Yes, power cycle was done in the proper order.
-Downloading sp3 to then burn to disc and then try on Laptop.

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Post #9 - I don't remember that you have done the Power Cycle.
> 
> Post #12 - No mention that you have installed SP3.
> 
> Please verify and update us.


 
SP3 installed, still no connection.

Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just re-read your ipconfig /all and noticed "node type unknown"
Please try the following:
"Ipconfig /All" Command Shows the Node Type as Unknown

Restart the computer and post results.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> I just re-read your ipconfig /all and noticed "node type unknown"
> Please try the following:
> "Ipconfig /All" Command Shows the Node Type as Unknown
> 
> Restart the computer and post results.


When I go the the link you provided it says to :

To resolve this issue, use Registry Editor (Regedit.exe) to locate the following key in the registry: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\*
Change the value of the *EnableProxy* value in the preceding registry key to 0 or 1, quit Registry Editor, and then restart your computer


The "EnableProxy" is not in my registry.

Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you in the past had Norton software or Zone alarm etc?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have we tried assigning Static IP yet? Here's a complete guide.

I wonder if there's a way for you to connect your laptop to another network on a wired connection, just to test it out. If you can't connect, perhaps you might need to consider to replace the NIC. A USB network adapter can cost about $3 bucks right now.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> Have you in the past had Norton software or Zone alarm etc?


Only the xp media sp2 was installed since I have had this laptop which I bought second hand.

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Have we tried assigning Static IP yet? Here's a complete guide.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way for you to connect your laptop to another network on a wired connection, just to test it out. If you can't connect, perhaps you might need to consider to replace the NIC. A USB network adapter can cost about $3 bucks right now.


Where can I buy USB network adapter for only $3 ?
Is it a usb adapter that a wire plugs into or is it for wireless?

I have tried to assign to this laptop the ip and stuff that I copied off of the PC, this gave the laptop the "connect" but I wasn't able to surf. 
I also am not able to communicate with the PC because it has Vista and the laptop is xp which doesn't have the TCP/IP LLTD required .
I downloaded the LLTD for XP but when I tried to install it, the system told me that because I installed SP3 that I don't need the LLTD, that is strange because even after installing SP3, the TCP/IP doesn't give me the option to install LLTD.

Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here you go.


> Where can I buy USB network adapter for only $3 ?


I bought 2 of them for work a while back and it works pretty good.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Tony_2007 said:


> I just re-read your ipconfig /all and noticed "node type unknown"
> Please try the following:
> "Ipconfig /All" Command Shows the Node Type as Unknown
> 
> Restart the computer and post results.


 
Since "EnableProxy" doesn't seem to be present in my registry, should I add one, and if yes, then how do I do that?

Thank you


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> Here you go.
> 
> I bought 2 of them for work a while back and it works pretty good.


 
Where can I buy a USB network adapter for only $3 ?
Is it a usb adapter that a wire plugs into or is it for wireless?


Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's for a wired connection, look at the picture from the link and you'll see the RJ45 port where you can plug in your network cable, then the other end gets plugged in to your Router's LAN Port.


----------



## sucker dad (Jan 29, 2011)

2xg said:


> That's for a wired connection, look at the picture from the link and you'll see the RJ45 port where you can plug in your network cable, then the other end gets plugged in to your Router's LAN Port.


Oh I see the link now, didn't notice it before...
Just saw the same one on ebay for 2.86 shipped.

Thank you


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a wireless also that may be helpful Amazon.com: USB WiFi Wireless Internet Adapter for Windows 2000 / XP / 7 / Vista: Electronics


----------

